# NHRA-1/4 mile 1/64th slots



## Al Markin (May 17, 2003)

Being 1/64th scale a drag racing fan, I have purchased:
Grumpy Jenkins Camaro
Sox and Martin Chrysler
Ko-Motion Corvette
Don Nicholson 62 Chevy
Does anyone know of any other classic drag slot cars available in 1/64th scale??


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Were GeeTO and Red Alert drag cars?


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

Al Markin said:


> Being 1/64th scale a drag racing fan, I have purchased:
> Grumpy Jenkins Camaro
> Sox and Martin Chrysler
> Ko-Motion Corvette
> ...




And you purchased these from.......?


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Model Motoring makes all of the above.


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

I'm sure you already have the John Marzmanian Willys. Look up tsshobbies, they make decals for the Stone,Woods, and Cook Willys. I wish they made more classic drag stuff too. Sometime you just gotta make your own.


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

You know what would be REALLY COOL, a copy of The Trantula. I'd relly like to see that one done.


----------



## tbolt (Jan 6, 2005)

For decal ordering information go to www.tsshobbies.com We have Fred Hurst,Acme Racing and Stone Woods and Cook for the Willy's done in gold foil and most of the early 60's superstock door cars. They run $5.00 +sh per car. We are working on about 6 more Willys deacals and are open to any suggestions people may have.


----------



## Al Markin (May 17, 2003)

car guy said:


> And you purchased these from.......?


I usually buy at Long Island Car shows, swap meets, and toy shows.


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

Al Markin said:


> I usually buy at Long Island Car shows, swap meets, and toy shows.



Unfortunatley, we don't have much in the way of these, BUT...I found out that this is going to happen this weekend, think i'll give it a try. It's been a few years since i've been.....

http://www.ihobbyexpo.com/

We'll see what happens,


----------



## Al Markin (May 17, 2003)

I'm sure it will be a nice show, Enjoy, Have Fun!


----------



## Lovemy71Camaro (Aug 22, 2005)

Al Markin said:


> Being 1/64th scale a drag racing fan, I have purchased:
> Grumpy Jenkins Camaro
> Sox and Martin Chrysler
> Ko-Motion Corvette
> ...


Where did you get these slot cars from?


----------



## Mr.Stubbs (Mar 23, 2001)

Lovemy1971Camar said:


> Where did you get these slot cars from?



The frist three can be had at Model Motoring and I think the fourth is from RRR!

Road Race Replicas also has a 63/64 Dodge Ramchargers car!


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Are you sure it is RRR and not MEV. I don't recal any 63/64 Mopars form RRR but MEV does make them also the 62 Chevy is MEV

Roger Corrie


----------



## waltgpierce (Jul 9, 2005)

*Pics of Drag bodies*

Check out the many pics of Drag Cars by TM427 Drag bodies at the link below (topic: Drag cars):

http://www.scaleracers.com/SlotForums/forum_topics.asp?FID=14


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Here's some right on the front page of Model Motoring, including the Komotion Vette.

http://www.model-motoring.com/


----------



## Mr.Stubbs (Mar 23, 2001)

vaBcHRog said:


> Are you sure it is RRR and not MEV. I don't recal any 63/64 Mopars form RRR but MEV does make them also the 62 Chevy is MEV
> 
> Roger Corrie



You are correct Sir! It is MEV and not RRR. My mistake!


----------

